# Cockerpoochi has anyone here got one



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

Going to see some black cockerpoochis on sunday!! their the look what i wanted, i havent heard much about them though :-/


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Never heard of them, I'm guessing they're some sort of crossbreed which is probably why there isn't much info on them. Do you know if the parents have had the relevant health tests for cocker spaniels, poodles & (I'm guessing) chihuahuas?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, a what? A mix of cocker, poodle, chi, I'm guessing? I'd be interested to see a picture of the adults. 

All I'd care about are the faults of health tests of the sire and dam. I admit if I went puppy hunting, that would be the main priority.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, I've never actually heard of that mix before.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Bit of a mouthfull for Mongrel isnt it?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Starlite said:


> Bit of a mouthfull for Mongrel isnt it?


Sorry this made me LOL


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Sorry this made me LOL


couldn't help myself


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Bit of a mouthfull for Mongrel isnt it?


You said the M word


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Starlite said:


> couldn't help myself


Ha I think you said what a lot of people were thinking


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> You said the M word


 that made me laugh


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

lol you are right a cocker mixed with a poodle and a chici yes i cannt spell it either lol! 

a right mouth full and no i have never heard of them before!!! just i cannt find a poodle to save my soul! and i also like cockers!!! so will go see ask questions etc etc!!! 

i agree its important to know about their parents!! if it doesnt turn out ill keep on looking ive been looking at rescues but everyone i like has been taken so this is the next best thing!!! they had a werid mixed cocker spaniel with a chinese crested which was adorable at the rspca maybe im trying to find something like that ...sigh

hope its not scitzo lol!! 3 diffrent personaltys :scared:


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

im finding it pretty hard to come across any dog at all ive been searching for weeks and this will be the first ill see apart from he rescues that is! i know they have been home reared im not into the whole desginer dog thing!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe call the poodle breed club they should have a list of good breeders. My concern would be the size and temperment differences you don't know what you're going to end up with and a dog with the intelligence of a poodle and the temperment issues of a badly bred chi then the selective deafness of a cocker wouldn't be a dog I would want to own


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I will just leave this here in case comments get out of hand. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-regarding-crossbreeds.html


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

oh gawd dont kill me :-/ thats why i asked! im not the brainiest person lolol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

sammierhall said:


> oh gawd dont kill me :-/ thats why i asked! im not the brainiest person lolol!


have a look on the many tears rescue website
Home - Many Tears Animal Rescue Homing dogs across the UK


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pick the size of your choice
The Standard Poodle Club
The Miniature Poodle Club
List of toy poodle clubs Poodle (Toy) Dog Clubs


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help, ive decided no to go, ive also asked if this post can be deleted, i didnt want to upset anyone at all, i was very nieve!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> I will just leave this here in case comments get out of hand.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-regarding-crossbreeds.html


Tis all in good fun, honest 

Id secone a breed club or many Tears, but if you do go get pix!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> Thanks for your help, ive decided no to go, ive also asked if this post can be deleted, i didnt want to upset anyone at all, i was very nieve!


I don't think you've upset anyone and it's better to ask  if you had decided to go with the breeder that might have upset people because we don't like unethical breeders


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

sammierhall said:


> Thanks for your help, ive decided no to go, ive also asked if this post can be deleted, i didnt want to upset anyone at all, i was very nieve!


go onto many tears theres a little westie x chi pup named dock but i quite like biddy too


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Bit of a mouthfull for Mongrel isnt it?


You have a knack for saying exactly what I am thinking.



sammierhall said:


> im finding it pretty hard to come across any dog at all ive been searching for weeks and this will be the first ill see apart from he rescues that is! i know they have been home reared im not into the whole desginer dog thing!


If this is a mix of three breeds, it is not a Cockerpoochie, it is a mongrel. Some of the recognised cross breeds at least have the distinction of being able to call themselves crossbreeds, but not three crosses, no way. I expect they are charging a fortune for them as well.

If you want a poodle, try the breed clubs or champdogs. You will find good breeders on there who may have puppies coming soon.



sammierhall said:


> Thanks for your help, ive decided no to go, ive also asked if this post can be deleted, i didnt want to upset anyone at all, i was very nieve!


Please don't delete the thread. You haven't upset anyone, but it is important that new people searching for information know what they are getting, and posts like this are informative. Some of these crossbreeds are advertised as kc registered, which of course is not possible, but people are gullible with dog breeds and this is the sort of information they will find if they google "cockerpoochie".


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I was going to say it was a bit of a mouthful but the cocka part of the breed would sound wrong! its a weird mix


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

It wasn't so long back I know of someone that got a apricot toy poodle, they found it really easily. I've never really looked at poodles so I wouldn't know how to find one.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sammierhall said:


> oh gawd dont kill me :-/ thats why i asked! im not the brainiest person lolol!


Don't worry - it wasn't aimed at you.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> lol you are right a cocker mixed with a poodle and a chici yes i cannt spell it either lol!
> 
> a right mouth full and no i have never heard of them before!!! just i cannt find a poodle to save my soul! and i also like cockers!!! so will go see ask questions etc etc!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry - but I find this very hard to believe - if you are prepared to look in the right places, you will find responsibly bred poodles and cocker spaniel. If you looked a bit harder, you will probably find some responsible "cockerpoo" breeders.

Sometimes when you want a pup you have to wait for the right dog - not take the first available pup that comes along - this is often guaranteed to lead to difficulties and problems.

As others have said, this is effectively a mongrel - initially, I thought you had just got the name wrong for a cocker x poodle until I saw some of the other posts.

You would need to research all three breeds - and then look into what health-tests are required for all the breeds - I would be VERY surprised if any of the tests have been done for one of them never mind all three.

For a poodle or a cocker you should be looking at PRA and hipscoring - possibly tests for luxating patella - that's off the top of my head, there may well be more tests as well.

If you want a poodle or a cocker - then get in touch with the breed clubs - they will be able to point you in the right direction.

If you have your heart set on a "cockerpoo" - then visit a very helpful site that has been set up by some of the PF members who are passionate about these crosses for the right reasons

Cockapoos Owners Club Home page


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't think you have upset anyone and people seem to be being helpful, so I have left the thread. If you still think it is causing upset please pm one of the mods or do the same as last time..Jill


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> Thanks for your help, ive decided no to go, ive also asked if this post can be deleted, i didnt want to upset anyone at all, i was very nieve!


You haven't upset anyone - all of us are still learning - it's certainly an unusual mix - and like others, it's certainly at least bordering on being a mongrel as opposed to a first generation cross.

If you want a Poodle or a Cocker - then tell us the type you want - i.e. size of poodle, working or show cocker - and ther are many of us who know the best places to look even if we don't know the breed.

If you want a cockerpoo, then visit the site link I put in my last post and speak to the site owners - who will be able to help and advise and point you in the right direction 

Don't be too sensitive - forums can be emotive places - but all of us are still learning - that's the whole purpose of the site 

PS -I am glad you decided not to go - it's not that we have anything against these dogs, sadly, many of the people who breed them do it for the wrong reasons and often tend to be, at best, not 100% truthful about what they are selling.

But - slowly - there are some responsible "doodle" breeders emerging who do use the health schemes and do care about their dogs - you may have to look harder than if you want a pedigree - but they are out there


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Our owners club would not be able to advise you on a cockapoochi.

We can however help you with a starting point on what you should be looking for in a breeder of cockapoos and questions you may need to ask etc.... and a list of recommended health tests for each of the parent breeds. Our website is freely accessible for all to access information.

We don't however personally recommend breeders as we wish to remain impartial and unbiased and feel recommendations are personal. However we don't mind within reason our FB members sharing info on their breeders to each other.For this however you would need to join our FB group.

If you did want a cockapoo there are different types:

A working cocker x mini poodle
A show cocker x mini poodle
An Amercian cocker x mini poodle

Sometimes toy poodles are used.
These are first generation crosses. You can also get 2nd generation crosses F2's which are a cockapoo x with another cockapoo.

Or you can get an F1b which is a cockapoo crossed back with one of the parent breeds, usually the poodle.


----------



## Leooonie (Mar 17, 2012)

Im not sure where you have been looking for a poodle!
I have just made a deposit on a spoo (standard poodle) bitch, 6months old, from a health testing breeder. there is the poodle rescues (mini poodle rescue, and the general poodle rescue)
and lots of rescue sites soemtimes have poodles, or the crosses.

Some poodle people can be a bit odd (I am weirddddd  ) but if you find a good breeder theyre a friend for life!!!


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you find what yor looking for


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Like many others i have not heard of this x breed 
I have a Poowhip !!!!


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

lol im werid to  depends what you call werid though! I guess before i used to call a dog a dog whatever it was, Im the kind of person who goes up and loves any dog! :-/ I lost my dog a few weeks back so ive only been used to a lab/retr in my life and we got him from the local paper, same as im doing this time looking for a poodle in the local paper, would have to be a local person breeder, so their and gumtree yes ive now found out bad source!! I have looked at the kennel club but could find nothing local, I also have a budget :-/ I really miss the companionship and love and the walks etc etc, its making me a bit desperate!! and i have to keep telling myself no, this dog isnt right blar blar, their are a few dogs i really like, malteese,bichons,cockers,poodles all curley coated!! if i bond with one when i see it i will have it! alot of thoughts are going round my head at the momment, due to reading all about dog fights etc and protection im worried if i got alittle one it would get hurt! i felt protected with my lab and no dogs picked on him only once! so from big to small my thoughts are going mad! yet i couldn't control him as he was massive! my dad had to take him out or i did but used to no lead in the park he would just walk by your side! all this information scared me as i just thought ok ill see one like it and buy it now its akkk!


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

I just want a friend sniff ahh you no what its like!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you tried Dogsblog and Pro Dogs Direct? The latter usually take in unwanted puppy farm dogs, including many, many poodles as young as 2 or 3, usually toy, and also some Chi's and other small dogs. They might be a good place to contact


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> lol im werid to  depends what you call werid though! I guess before i used to call a dog a dog whatever it was, Im the kind of person who goes up and loves any dog!


Most of us (contrary to what some will have you believe) love all dogs - little / large, pedigree - crossbreed or mongrel - it's not the dogs we have a problem with - it's not their fault - it's more sadly to do with a lot of the people who breed them 

Many give false information about them being "hypo-allergenic" dogs, don't do any health tests and then tell prospective owners they are healthier than pedigrees - which TBH is bunkum 

Ultimately, you buy what you want to buy - but do it responsibly - i.e. ensure the parents have been health-tested - and learn what tests those should be - health-testing in isolation doesn't make a good breeder - but when the basic health-tests are not done, it leaves you wondering what other corners have been cut with the litter 

There ARE cross-breeders who use the health-tests and are responsible - unfortunately - at the present time, they tend to be harder to find than responsible pedigree breeders.

When buying a puppy - you want to be sure that it has the best possible chance of living a happy and healthy life - whatever you are buying.

If you really don't mind about background - a lot of serious joint related health-problems tend to manifest themselves before 12 months old - sadly, there will be lots of these healthy dogs in rescue, usually through no fault of their own - because they've bought from poor breeders who haven't even tried to educate their puppy buyers - hence, some do tend to end up in rescue when they hit adolescence - and it sounds like you could give one of these dogs a loving forever home


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> lol im werid to  depends what you call werid though! I guess before i used to call a dog a dog whatever it was, Im the kind of person who goes up and loves any dog! :-/ I lost my dog a few weeks back so ive only been used to a lab/retr in my life and we got him from the local paper, same as im doing this time looking for a poodle in the local paper, would have to be a local person breeder, so their and gumtree yes ive now found out bad source!! I have looked at the kennel club but could find nothing local, I also have a budget :-/ I really miss the companionship and love and the walks etc etc, its making me a bit desperate!! and i have to keep telling myself no, this dog isnt right blar blar, their are a few dogs i really like, malteese,bichons,cockers,poodles all curley coated!! if i bond with one when i see it i will have it! alot of thoughts are going round my head at the momment, due to reading all about dog fights etc and protection im worried if i got alittle one it would get hurt! i felt protected with my lab and no dogs picked on him only once! so from big to small my thoughts are going mad! yet i couldn't control him as he was massive! my dad had to take him out or i did but used to no lead in the park he would just walk by your side! all this information scared me as i just thought ok ill see one like it and buy it now its akkk!


There are loads of dogs in rescue centres you could give a home to.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

if you want a crossbreed (I have a crossbreed) you can get one from any Rescue Centre. And you won`t have to pay silly prices or encourage BYBs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

sammierhall said:


> lol im werid to  depends what you call werid though! I guess before i used to call a dog a dog whatever it was, Im the kind of person who goes up and loves any dog! :-/ I lost my dog a few weeks back so ive only been used to a lab/retr in my life and we got him from the local paper, same as im doing this time looking for a poodle in the local paper, would have to be a local person breeder, so their and gumtree yes ive now found out bad source!! I have looked at the kennel club but could find nothing local, I also have a budget :-/ I really miss the companionship and love and the walks etc etc, its making me a bit desperate!! and i have to keep telling myself no, this dog isnt right blar blar, their are a few dogs i really like,* malteese,bichons,cockers,poodles* all curley coated!! if i bond with one when i see it i will have it! alot of thoughts are going round my head at the momment, due to reading all about dog fights etc and protection im worried if i got alittle one it would get hurt! i felt protected with my lab and no dogs picked on him only once! so from big to small my thoughts are going mad! yet i couldn't control him as he was massive! my dad had to take him out or i did but used to no lead in the park he would just walk by your side! all this information scared me as i just thought ok ill see one like it and buy it now its akkk!


please have a look on the many tears website , there are LOADS of ex puppy farm bitches and dogs you could offer a home to and lots of dogs of the above breeds i`ve bolded in black.
Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue Homing dogs across the UK
stay away from the free ads , often folks don`t tell the truth , or they are scam artists.


----------



## wilsdog (Jul 31, 2011)

diablo said:


> please have a look on the many tears website , there are LOADS of ex puppy farm bitches and dogs you could offer a home to and lots of dogs of the above breeds i`ve bolded in black.
> Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue Homing dogs across the UK
> stay away from the free ads , often folks don`t tell the truth , or they are scam artists.


While I completely understand and encourage the promotion of rescue dogs and if you can rehome from a center then go for it but I do fear that 'many tears' taking these ex breeding dogs, no qustions asked is perhaps the same as buying a puppy from the puppy farmers?? 
Many already have health issues, obviously no health tests but most importantly by giving these disgusting breeders an easy out for the dogs they have finished with only encourages the problem.
The dogs are replaced with fresh stock and the cycle goes on. It is making the breeders life easier. I just think its the same as going to buy a puppy from a puppy farmer and although the pups may be ill or poorly looked after, you proceed with the sale because you feel sorry for the pup and feel it needs to be rescued. Therefore creating the market for them?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

wilsdog said:


> While I completely understand and encourage the promotion of rescue dogs and if you can rehome from a center then go for it but I do fear that 'many tears' taking these ex breeding dogs, no qustions asked is perhaps the same as buying a puppy from the puppy farmers??
> Many already have health issues, obviously no health tests but most importantly by giving these disgusting breeders an easy out for the dogs they have finished with only encourages the problem.
> The dogs are replaced with fresh stock and the cycle goes on. It is making the breeders life easier. I just think its the same as going to buy a puppy from a puppy farmer and although the pups may be ill or poorly looked after, you proceed with the sale because you feel sorry for the pup and feel it needs to be rescued. Therefore creating the market for them?


I was all set for a full on reply to this post. But decided against it, instead I will leave it as:

Do you know the procedures Many Tears adopt when taking animals into their care, or how these ex puppy farm breeding bitches end up there? No, I doubt you do because if you did you would not make such silly suggestions. So unless you can some how prove that "no questions are asked" etc etc, stop assuming you can guess their procedures or the history of how they ended up there.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

wilsdog said:


> While I completely understand and encourage the promotion of rescue dogs and if you can rehome from a center then go for it but I do fear that 'many tears' taking these ex breeding dogs, no qustions asked is perhaps the same as buying a puppy from the puppy farmers??
> Many already have health issues, obviously no health tests but most importantly by giving these disgusting breeders an easy out for the dogs they have finished with only encourages the problem.
> The dogs are replaced with fresh stock and the cycle goes on. It is making the breeders life easier. I just think its the same as going to buy a puppy from a puppy farmer and although the pups may be ill or poorly looked after, you proceed with the sale because you feel sorry for the pup and feel it needs to be rescued. Therefore creating the market for them?


And what do you suppose will happen to these ill used ex-breeding dogs if the rescues refuse to take them? Do you think they will be cared for in their old age because the puppy farmers can't find a home for them elsewhere? Or is it more likely they will be dumped on a motorway, or tied to a lampost somewhere? Or even bashed on the head?

Not taking them would not do anything to stop the puppy farmers, but will cause a lot more suffering to the dogs, who have already suffered enough. At least there is a chance someone will give them a peaceful old age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

wilsdog said:


> While I completely understand and encourage the promotion of rescue dogs and if you can rehome from a center then go for it but I do fear that 'many tears' taking these ex breeding dogs, no qustions asked is perhaps the same as buying a puppy from the puppy farmers??
> Many already have health issues, obviously no health tests but most importantly by giving these disgusting breeders an easy out for the dogs they have finished with only encourages the problem.
> The dogs are replaced with fresh stock and the cycle goes on. It is making the breeders life easier. I just think its the same as going to buy a puppy from a puppy farmer and although the pups may be ill or poorly looked after, you proceed with the sale because you feel sorry for the pup and feel it needs to be rescued. Therefore creating the market for them?


not all are ex puppy farm dogs with health problems ffs! seems you have a gripe with many tears
i`ve known people go there and be turned down on their dogs at the home check! so they are a lot more stringent with their checks that most , i could walk into our local rescue tomorrow and leave with a dog the same day , no home check no nothing , what does that tell you ? that it isn`t a dog rescue , just a dog selling business masquerading as one


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

wilsdog said:


> While I completely understand and encourage the promotion of rescue dogs and if you can rehome from a center then go for it but I do fear that 'many tears' taking these ex breeding dogs, no qustions asked is perhaps the same as buying a puppy from the puppy farmers??
> Many already have health issues, obviously no health tests but most importantly by giving these disgusting breeders an easy out for the dogs they have finished with only encourages the problem.
> The dogs are replaced with fresh stock and the cycle goes on. It is making the breeders life easier.


An easy out? No, a knock on head from a hammer is an easy out. 
I have one dog who was picked up on the streets. Are you saying that if people didn`t pick up strays, owners wouldn`t abandon them? 
I have a dog who was abused. Using your logic we should have left him in that situation till he died.
I have a dog who was a hand-in - using your way of thinking, he should have been handed back and the owners told to get on with it. 
Or is it just MT you have issues with? Many people and organisations take dogs in distress while also campaigning against puppy farming. 
Taking an abused dog doesn`t change the world - but it changes the world for that dog.


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

In addition to what has already been said: If you're looking to get a cross-breed puppy, try to get one where the parents are of a similar size.

Also, if you are on a limited budget it's important to remember that poodles, bichons, and some of the dogs you mentiones, as well as most of the crosses with these breeds, will require regular trimming (every 2-4 months). You can either have it done at a groomer or buy the equipment and do it yourself, but either way it will cost a lot of money.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Barkley Star said:


> In addition to what has already been said: If you're looking to get a cross-breed puppy, try to get one where the parents are of a similar size.
> 
> Also, if you are on a limited budget it's important to remember that poodles, bichons, and some of the dogs you mentiones, as well as most of the crosses with these breeds, will require regular trimming (every 2-4 months). You can either have it done at a groomer or buy the equipment and do it yourself, but either way it will cost a lot of money.


agreed, remember they may not moult but they will matt!


----------



## wilsdog (Jul 31, 2011)

Jeeez some of you love to jump on people for what they say!!!! I got the ' No questions asked' bit from the many tears rescue site itself. While I was searching for a poo cross sometime ago. I never said ALL are exbreeding dogs, I said many are.
I don't know why from my one post that you have decided I have an issue with Many tears, I do not, I find you are the ones presuming! 
If you don't agree,with what I say then thats fine, I have no problem with that. I do however have a problem with people being rude, there is no need to use the expression "FFS" in any reply you post. Intelligent adults should be able to converse without swearing!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

wilsdog said:


> Jeeez some of you love to jump on people for what they say!!!! I got the ' No questions asked' bit from the many tears rescue site itself. While I was searching for a poo cross sometime ago. I never said ALL are exbreeding dogs, I said many are.
> I don't know why from my one post that you have decided I have an issue with Many tears, I do not, I find you are the ones presuming!
> If you don't agree,with what I say then thats fine, I have no problem with that. I do however have a problem with people being rude, there is no need to use the expression "FFS" in any reply you post. Intelligent adults should be able to converse without swearing!!


I don't know who said "ffs" but I did point out that your argument is flawed and will not do anything to harm the puppy farmers, only increase or prolong the suffering of ex breeding dogs.

Unfortunately, it doesn't really matter how many questions rescue organisations ask, people lie! They will lie all the time to get their dog taken into that particular rescue. They won't admit that it is human aggressive or dog aggressive in case they won't take it. So whether they ask questions or not, you still don't know what you are getting.


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

yikkkkesssss peace, i bealive every dog out their should have a home its in the world now, what else could happen to it if noone takes it on? puppies stuck on bins for people to find or drowned? this is a difficult matter i wish the government would stop puppy farms thats the only way of stopping it maybe i dont know im not all clued up on stuff! but people who dont know will always buy from these sources, what will happen with the left over dogs if the breeders cannt sell them they will go to rescues or worse, its a circle to me  i did look at many tears their was nothing around my surrounding area, also harsh ut true dogs that are sick some people wont give a loving home cause of the vet costs and would the insurance people give you insurance for a sick dog already.


:smile5:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

sammierhall said:


> yikkkkesssss peace, i bealive every dog out their should have a home its in the world now, what else could happen to it if noone takes it on? puppies stuck on bins for people to find or drowned? this is a difficult matter i wish the government would stop puppy farms thats the only way of stopping it maybe i dont know im not all clued up on stuff! but people who dont know will always buy from these sources, what will happen with the left over dogs if the breeders cannt sell them they will go to rescues or worse, its a circle to me  i did look at many tears their was nothing around my surrounding area, also harsh ut true dogs that are sick some people wont give a loving home cause of the vet costs and would the insurance people give you insurance for a sick dog already.
> 
> :smile5:


I do not think any insurance company will cover an already existing problem.

However I think I am right in saying, some rescues will often offer assistance with serious conditions.

Maybe someone who has experience with rescues and taking on an animal with pre-existing problems can advise.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

Barkley Star said:


> In addition to what has already been said: If you're looking to get a cross-breed puppy, try to get one where the parents are of a similar size.
> 
> Also, if you are on a limited budget it's important to remember that poodles, bichons, and some of the dogs you mentiones, as well as most of the crosses with these breeds, will require regular trimming (every 2-4 months). You can either have it done at a groomer or buy the equipment and do it yourself, but either way it will cost a lot of money.


I am a groomer and see first hand the coats that are coming through with these crosses and very often the "breeder" will not have given any advice or instruction on care for the coat so they come in at 6-8 months of age completely matted. Cockerpoos especially are dreaded by groomers as they have notoriously difficult coats (the thickness of a Cocker coat combined with the curl of a Poodle coat) and the owners often don't realise the time and attention their coats need. Bichons and other wool coats should really be groomed every 6-8 weeks, in most cases 4 months is too long (although I do have 1 Bichon client who comes every 4 months and the dog never has a knot on it!)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> yikkkkesssss peace, i bealive every dog out their should have a home its in the world now, what else could happen to it if noone takes it on? puppies stuck on bins for people to find or drowned? this is a difficult matter i wish the government would stop puppy farms thats the only way of stopping it maybe i dont know im not all clued up on stuff! but people who dont know will always buy from these sources, what will happen with the left over dogs if the breeders cannt sell them they will go to rescues or worse, its a circle to me  i did look at many tears their was nothing around my surrounding area, also harsh ut true dogs that are sick some people wont give a loving home cause of the vet costs and would the insurance people give you insurance for a sick dog already.
> 
> :smile5:


If you have a particular breed in mind, try the Breed Rescue; most breeds have one. You may have to wait if it is not a breed that has many in for rescue, but it is still worth trying.

Unfortunately, when it comes to supporting puppy farmers, people only think of the price. The great pity is, no matter what they are told or even shown, they think they are getting a bargain. Someone once very smugly told me that I was "had" paying over £1000 for my dog, because she had seen newfoundlands in a pet shop in Australia for only $500. You know where they would have come from don't you? I did ask what their hip scores and heart scans were like, but of course drew a blank.

I bought a properly health tested newfoundland from a top breeder and his ancestors are champion dogs; that is why he cost the right price for a newfie.
People always think money first, without a clue of how much hip displasia, elbow displasia and treatment for heart conditions can cost. They just hope it won't happen to them. Bizarre behaviour.


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

Grooming costs wouldnt be a problem, I was talking more about if vet costs got to their thousands then id be :-/ but thats were pet insurance comes in, id atc enjoy the grooming etc, I have a budget saved also for a dog but i could save up more, its just now i was more or less talking about  ive read about the matting etc, oh they would be very well groomed if i had anything to do with it!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Dougie moults for england but luckily means he does not matt - I do brush most days though


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Dougie moults for england but luckily means he does not matt - I do brush most days though


Really? Mine moult and matt!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

wilsdog said:


> Jeeez some of you love to jump on people for what they say!!!! I got the ' No questions asked' bit from the many tears rescue site itself. While I was searching for a poo cross sometime ago. I never said ALL are exbreeding dogs, I said many are.
> I don't know why from my one post that you have decided I have an issue with Many tears, I do not, I find you are the ones presuming!
> If you don't agree,with what I say then thats fine, I have no problem with that. I do however have a problem with people being rude, there is no need to use the expression "FFS" in any reply you post. Intelligent adults should be able to converse without swearing!!


i said `*seem* to have a problem` which in my opinion you did , being as you picked up on myself linking to many tears and went on to post about them in what i see as a negative way it does kind of point to a problem you yourself `seem` to have , i don`t agree with what you say at all , all these puppy farmed dogs HAVE to HAVE somewhere to go and many tears is their SAVIOUR!
if you don`t like what i say then there is a block button , thank you ``ffs`` rightie`o you have a problem with that , consider wrists slaped and will stand in the naughty corner 
imo there are places a LOT worse than many tears a dog could end up in , if you`re ever down my neck of the woods pm me before you visit and i`ll send you on a road trip to what is considered to be a `dog hell` around here , after you`ve seen that place and observed the dogs in their care , you`ll be less inclined to slate and question all the good one single rescue can do , you may find yourself asking questions about that place and how on earth they get away with calling themselves a RESCUE!


----------



## wilsdog (Jul 31, 2011)

Diablo, you seem to have a very bullish attitude to me, someone you don't know at all. Perhaps you missed my question mark at the end of my original post. It was a question/my opinion. I appreciate rescues (mostly) do a fabulous job and I was no way slating Many tears!!! I am just qustioning a no questions asked policy with puppy farmers that is all. Of course I don't begrudge these poor misused dogs the right to a home, I just hate that puppy farmers get to use and abuse others goodwill and caring to off load the dogs they have finished with, only to replace them before the hell hole kennel/shed/cupborad has got cold!

I find your attitude sarcastic and very condecsending. You have just reminded me why I don't come on here much.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I have a poodle x dog and he has a wool/fleece coat. Yes his coat does take some work but luckily I have found a groomer that understands his coat takes work to clip and groom and charges accordingly.

I did take him to one groomer who was very rude and judgemental and practically said he would be a matted mess awhen his coat came in as he was a poodle cross, yes he does matt like any dog with his type of coat would, if not groomed but the groomer was wrong about him being a matted mess, because I look after his coat, he gets brushed twice a week and clipped every 3 months and his coat is lovely Like any dog with a curly or longer coat if you leave it without attention for months they will matt.

As some posts have said it is your choice what dog you get , but do go to a breeder that health checks etc and not a byb there is a big difference

If you want a poodle try this rescue they have a few
AVAILABLEoodles for re-homing


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

wilsdog said:


> Diablo, you seem to have a very bullish attitude to me, someone you don't know at all. Perhaps you missed my question mark at the end of my original post. It was a question/my opinion. I appreciate rescues (mostly) do a fabulous job and I was no way slating Many tears!!! I am just qustioning a no questions asked policy with puppy farmers that is all. Of course I don't begrudge these poor misused dogs the right to a home, I just hate that puppy farmers get to use and abuse others goodwill and caring to off load the dogs they have finished with, only to replace them before the hell hole kennel/shed/cupborad has got cold!
> 
> I find your attitude sarcastic and very condecsending. You have just reminded me why I don't come on here much.


thats your opinion just like mine was mine


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Netpon said:


> I am a groomer and see first hand the coats that are coming through with these crosses and very often the "breeder" will not have given any advice or instruction on care for the coat so they come in at 6-8 months of age completely matted. Cockerpoos especially are dreaded by groomers as they have notoriously difficult coats (the thickness of a Cocker coat combined with the curl of a Poodle coat) and the owners often don't realise the time and attention their coats need. Bichons and other wool coats should really be groomed every 6-8 weeks, in most cases 4 months is too long (although I do have 1 Bichon client who comes every 4 months and the dog never has a knot on it!)


OK. don't take this personally but I have a grump here. Most of the groomers we've tried "dread" the coats because they can't do them in 10 minutes, spray with something that smells nice and process the next dog. It is hard work but we all have bits of work that are hard, most of us get on with it. We have four poodle crosses and a poodle. None of there coats are difficult if you are prepared to take a little time and brush them out properly.

We were priced out of going to groomers so now do it ourselves. It really isn't that hard unless you want topiary (see the book "Grooming; How To Carve the Shape of a Duck's Head into your Poodle's Butt")

All these careless people that are turning up with matted poodle crosses that "have" to be shaved (which usually means, "that looks a bit difficult to brush I'll get the clippers out"). I don't know any of them and at last count I knew 1445 people with poodle crosses which I'll wager is more than you 

We'll that's every groomer on the forum alienated..... "next please :wink: "


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> lol you are right a cocker mixed with a poodle and a chici yes i cannt spell it either lol!
> 
> a right mouth full and no i have never heard of them before!!! just i cannt find a poodle to save my soul! and i also like cockers!!! so will go see ask questions etc etc!!!
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry but I Find the Deliberate mix breeding and giving them made up name deeply disturbing.....I work with Dogs as a groomer and we get some very strange mixes... Latest is a Bichon X Bearded Collie 

Thing is these x-Breeds and mongrels are being sold for quite alot of money and people do not know what they are getting.....Where will it End.

Is you Cockerpoothingmajig costing you lots to buy? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Netpon said:


> I am a groomer and see first hand the coats that are coming through with these crosses and very often the "breeder" will not have given any advice or instruction on care for the coat so they come in at 6-8 months of age completely matted. Cockerpoos especially are dreaded by groomers as they have notoriously difficult coats (the thickness of a Cocker coat combined with the curl of a Poodle coat) and the owners often don't realise the time and attention their coats need. Bichons and other wool coats should really be groomed every 6-8 weeks, in most cases 4 months is too long (although I do have 1 Bichon client who comes every 4 months and the dog never has a knot on it!)


Same here totally agree with you.... cockerpoo's can be a nightmare to Groom come to you matted to high heaven BUT Owners want them long coated


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Sing along... you all know the words by now 

Average White Band : Let's Go Round Again (1980) - YouTube


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

A matted dog should be shaved off for its own welfare, nothing to do with how long it takes. Have you ever had long hair and got a knot in it? Brushing it out is painful so imagine having that over a large area? I take as long as I need to groom a dog, I have one dog in at a time and only do a couple of dogs each day so its nothing to do with time, I'm not going to tug away at a matted dog's coat for 2 hours as I don't believe that's humane and IMO the owner should have looked after the coat properly in the first place or chosen a breed with an easier coat - the dog didn't ask to have the coat its got.

No need for smart comments "which I'll wager is more than you" 

It doesn't matter how many poodle crosses I know, I would love for you to see some of the matted dogs I get in and try to brush out the knots without hurting the dog. The dogs are my number 1 priority, what they look like comes second to their welfare


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Same here totally agree with you.... cockerpoo's can be a nightmare to Groom come to you matted to high heaven BUT Owners want them long coated


I don't do as well with Ferdie as I used to as my back problems have increased, but I try to give him a good go with the blaster once a week as well as Diva. If you are going to have a dog with a difficult coat, you have to do your best and not just wait till it is out of control then dump him on a groomer to sort out.

When I first got Ferdie, I met a groomer on the heath who told me she won't do newfoundlands because the last one she did took her 13 hours! Apparently his fur had been allowed to get matted all the way down to his skin and he should have had it all clipped off and start again.

I can't say grooming is my favourite occupation, and it is very difficult for me, but if you want big fluffy dogs, you have to make some effort.

All the labradoodles and especially goldendoodles I have seen have been dead scruffy.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> If you are going to have a dog with a difficult coat, you have to do your best and not just wait till it is out of control then dump him on a groomer to sort out.


Amen to that!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Netpon said:


> No need for smart comments "which I'll wager is more than you"
> 
> It doesn't matter how many poodle crosses I know,


For "smart" read "correct".

And it does matter if you're going to generalise. If you'd said "I've had one or two with matted coats" it may be more reasonable.

Cockerpoos are not especially dreaded by groomers - in general- they may be dreaded by you. This forum is full of baseless sweeping generalisations (even that was one).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it's nearly as daft sounding as the cockachorkiepoo litter I heard about, I'm in late on this one, but have to second the advice re health testing, coat care etc, it ain't the dogs that are a problem, it's the breeders who churn them out without caring enough about what they're producing. Good luck in your search for a pup, I don't think anyone's mentioned the Labradoodle Trust yet, worth a google as they may have a poodle or poodle cross up for rescue


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Netpon said:


> A matted dog should be shaved off for its own welfare, nothing to do with how long it takes. Have you ever had long hair and got a knot in it? Brushing it out is painful so imagine having that over a large area? I take as long as I need to groom a dog, I have one dog in at a time and only do a couple of dogs each day so its nothing to do with time, I'm not going to tug away at a matted dog's coat for 2 hours as I don't believe that's humane and IMO the owner should have looked after the coat properly in the first place or chosen a breed with an easier coat - the dog didn't ask to have the coat its got.
> 
> No need for smart comments "which I'll wager is more than you"
> 
> It doesn't matter how many poodle crosses I know, I would love for you to see some of the matted dogs I get in and try to brush out the knots without hurting the dog. The dogs are my number 1 priority, what they look like comes second to their welfare


Totally agree again.....


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

Elmo the Bear said:


> For "smart" read "correct".
> 
> And it does matter if you're going to generalise. If you'd said "I've had one or two with matted coats" it may be more reasonable.
> 
> Cockerpoos are not especially dreaded by groomers - in general- they may be dreaded by you. This forum is full of baseless sweeping generalisations (even that was one).


Well it came across as quite rude and totally unecessary, it seems you have a chip on your shoulder when it comes to poodle crosses. I hadn't said anything against the 'breed' per se, just the lack of coat care/understanding by many owners IN MY EXPERIENCE, no need for rudeness about it

And no, they are not dreaded by me, but I am on a busy groomers froum on which you would find many, many posts about matted Cockerpoos and how groomers dread them coming in. If you want to be smart, then I can say "I bet I know more groomers than you " but I don't I feel the need to brag or make a point about it!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I think cross breeding dogs and giving them made up names like yorkiepoo, jackhuahua etc is very wrong. A lot of these breeders are in it for the cash and so don't bother with any health tests. 

I hate seeing the ads for "designer" breeds, it makes me sick :cursing:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

You are correct to say you know more groomers than me as I now know none. Interesting that groomers have a forum to slate their clients... good job my lot don't do that 

Not sure where you got the "chip on shoulder" bit from... although my signature doubtless gave it away... less of a chip, just an observation


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> I think cross breeding dogs and giving them made up names like yorkiepoo, jackhuahua etc is very wrong. A lot of these breeders are in it for the cash and so don't bother with any health tests.
> 
> I hate seeing the ads for "designer" breeds, it makes me sick :cursing:


And I take JRTs were an immaculate conception then


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> And I take JRTs were an immaculate conception then


nope i dont suppose they were...but they arnt a 'designer breed' either Elmo:smilewinkgrin:

(and 'im sure')


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> nope i dont suppose they were...but they arnt a 'designer breed' either Elmo:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> (and 'im sure')


Funny - I thought they were designed by someone and didn't simply happen by natural selection (are 'you sure' )


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My Poodle x Whippet sadly is yet another of the crosses that are croping up all over the place, My Charlie came via a rescue to me, 6 months ago, now aged 20 months old and i am his 4th owner and i might add hes now in his forever home, i get so  at all these crosses that are now found in rescues, just because once upon a time they were the "in" dog to have, without any thought being given to what is needed to own a dog like these.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> And I take JRTs were an immaculate conception then


JRT's are not advertised as designer breeds though are they. Why the sarcasm?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Funny - I thought they were designed by someone and didn't simply happen by natural selection (are 'you sure' )


So you are all for the unethical breeding of cross breeds then, yes?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> So you are all for the unethical breeding of cross breeds then, yes?


Define "unethical"


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Funny - I thought they were designed by someone and didn't simply happen by natural selection (are 'you sure' )


i know i am

designed ok, tho i prefer the term developed....'designer breed' most definately Not lol


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> JRT's are not advertised as designer breeds though are they. Why the sarcasm?


you are using an assumed title. None of the dogs I own was advertised as a "designer" breed. Few or no breeders in the UK use the phrase "designer" (only people who choose to cast a spurious generalisation over crossbreeds).


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Define "unethical"


Breeding 2 different breeds, advertising them as designer breeds/rare breeds, labelling them as yorkiepoos/chorkies, charging a few hundred for them. IMO that is not benefiting either breed.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i know i am
> 
> designed ok, tho i prefer the term developed....'designer breed' most definately Not lol


So why do _you_ call crossbreeds "designer breeds". Those breeds with breed standards (a design template you could call it) are designed. Peter Purvis (all hail) used the phrase continuously on TV when a dog (exhibit) came in to the ring "originally designed to...." and "this dog was first designed to...."


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> you are using an assumed title. None of the dogs I own was advertised as a "designer" breed. Few or no breeders in the UK use the phrase "designer" (only people who choose to cast a spurious generalisation over crossbreeds).


I see a lot of breeders using the term "designer"


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> I see a lot of breeders using the term "designer"


And the sweeping and baseless generalisation cupboard is open.. come kids, help yourselves :smilewinkgrin:

Try googling "designer dogs"... you get page after page of doggy clothes and toys etc. The only people who use the phrase are people who don't like crosses (no reason given) and the term is always pejorative.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> And the sweeping and baseless generalisation cupboard is open.. come kids, help yourselves :smilewinkgrin:


I can't see what you are getting at. Are you saying that this does not happen? That there aren't people out there that breed 2 different breeds and sell them as "designer" dogs hoping to make a profit


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> Breeding 2 different breeds, advertising them as designer breeds/rare breeds, labelling them as yorkiepoos/chorkies, charging a few hundred for them. IMO that is not benefiting either breed.


OK, so your misunderstanding of the word "ethics" to one side... who said that "benefiting the breed" was a goal and an ethical one and who decides what is considered to be of benefit?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> I can't see what you are getting at. Are you saying that this does not happen? That there aren't people out there that breed 2 different breeds and sell them as "designer" dogs hoping to make a profit


So you keep saying. In my world.. just because I say something doesn't make it true.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> OK, so your misunderstanding of the word "ethics" to one side... who said that "benefiting the breed" was a goal and an ethical one and who decides what is considered to be of benefit?


Ok, so explain to me what ethical means, obviously I have a misconception of the word.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> you are using an assumed title. None of the dogs I own was advertised as a "designer" breed. Few or no breeders in the UK use the phrase "designer" (only people who choose to cast a spurious generalisation over crossbreeds).


but designer breed/cross.. is the commonly use name to describe a cross between two pure bred dogs isnt it


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> So you keep saying. In my world.. just because I say something doesn't make it true.


But it is true, there are puppies advertised as designer dogs and they ARE priced at several hundred pounds


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> And the sweeping and baseless generalisation cupboard is open.. come kids, help yourselves :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Try googling "designer dogs"... you get page after page of doggy clothes and toys etc. The only people who use the phrase are people who don't like crosses (no reason given) and the term is always pejorative.


I think they are called designer dogs when they are given silly names, like cockerpoochi. When you see dogs advertised as a crossbreed, eg cocker spaniel x poodle, that is what they are called and people do not charge a fortune for them.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> but designer breed/cross.. is the commonly use name to describe a cross between two pure bred dogs isnt it


Only by you and a handful of others (although the US use it a bit). The phrase "designer breed" [sic] is used on this forum in the pejorative. We (those with crossbreeds) never use it, never have.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> I think they are called designer dogs when they are given silly names, like cockerpoochi. When you see dogs advertised as a crossbreed, eg cocker spaniel x poodle, that is what they are called and people do not charge a fortune for them.


So dogs with silly names invented by humans are "designer dogs" ?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Only by you and a handful of others (although the US use it a bit). The phrase "designer breed" [sic] is used on this forum in the pejorative. We (those with crossbreeds) never use it, never have.


handful!... you fibber


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> But it is true, there are puppies advertised as designer dogs and they ARE priced at several hundred pounds


There you go again.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> handful!... you fibber


OK... I think there's about three of you.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally I do not have a problem with cross breeds. They can be the most wonderful pets. 

What I was trying to say was that some breeders who breed 2 different breeds sometimes label their puppies as "designer" dogs and charge a lot for them. That is wrong IMO and it does happen, whether people ignore it or not


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> There you go again.


You are just ignoring the fact that it happens


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> Personally I do not have a problem with cross breeds. They can be the most wonderful pets.
> 
> What I was trying to say was that some breeders who breed 2 different breeds sometimes label their puppies as "designer" dogs and charge a lot for them. That is wrong IMO


OK, I'm not going ask you to trivialise your statement with proof,but, I would say that the label "designer dog" was given by those opposed to cross breeding to try and make it sound like a bad thing.

What you consider to be "a lot" may not be "a lot" to someone else. Price is a personal concept. I would not pay more than 50p for a pen but I have colleagues who write with pens that cost over £500 (and more) - my 50 p biro does the same job.

The label is not one I see use by breeders, no more that I say breeders "churning out" pedigree puppies with fake papers or with litters actually registered with the KC that no one bothers checking.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> You are just ignoring the fact that it happens


You are just typing baseless statements... you haven't presented any facts for me to ignore.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> OK, I'm not going ask you to trivialise your statement with proof,but, I would say that the label "designer dog" was given by those opposed to cross breeding to try and make it sound like a bad thing.
> 
> What you consider to be "a lot" may not be "a lot" to someone else. Price is a personal concept. I would not pay more than 50p for a pen but I have colleagues who write with pens that cost over £500 (and more) - my 50 p biro does the same job.
> 
> The label is not one I see use by breeders, no more that I say breeders "churning out" pedigree puppies with fake papers or with litters actually registered with the KC that no one bothers checking.


I wouldn't need to show proof, you only need to look on certain websites that advertise puppies.

I have seen adverts with the breeder using the term designer though


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Designer puppies for sale in uk - Yakaz For sale

here are people selling dogs they have bred. Notice how a lot call them desinger breeds.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I Remember once getting my Job Worksheet and found one of the breeds that I had that day was a Cavascon took me the whole Drive there to try to work out what she was .....Cavalier x Bichon...

I agree with all the posts saying that it's wrong to x 2 breeds and give them a ''fancy'' name at the end of the day they ARE crossbreeds..nothing more nothing less.

You don't get say for example a German shepherd x Husky in rescue and they advertise a erm .... A German Huskyshep.....

Incidently, I do know someone who's Daughter has a Jack Russell and she is seriously going to mate him with her mates Shih Tzu and call them* Jack Shits *... WHY????? Apparently becouse the ''Breed name'' she as come up with is Funny :cursing:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> Designer puppies for sale in uk - Yakaz For sale
> 
> here are people selling dogs they have bred. Notice how a lot call them desinger breeds.


That's one site. Hardly widespread


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> OK... I think there's about three of you.


errm i dont think so:eek6: 

seriously though, the term designer cross, is used to describe the offspring of a (usually) planned cross between two pure breeds to create another 'breed'

i would say a 'crossbreed' is a more random mix, you can usually tell at least one breed in the make up.

and a mongrel is a real mixture.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> errm i dont think so:eek6:
> 
> seriously though, the term designer cross, is used to describe the offspring of a (usually) planned cross between two pure breeds to create another 'breed'
> 
> ...


OK, maybe two. But *you* use the phrase "designer" because the newspapers etc. use it. It's fairly meaningless.

First time (you typing above) I've seen "designer cross" used but (there's a question here) what is actually wrong the phrase? KC breeds were designed, they even have a design specification (breed standard) yet when another dog is designed, you have an issue.

It's almost like you want there to be an issue. If you give a certain type of cross a different pejorative name, you can separate it from the crosses you like... that way you can stay friends with the lab x retriever people and the whippet x greyhound people, whilst still taking an "ethical stance" against all the others.. great plan.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> That's one site. Hardly widespread


There are ads like these all over the internet. Whether you choose to believe it or not is a different matter.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> errm i dont think so:eek6:
> 
> seriously though, the term designer cross, is used to describe the offspring of a (usually) planned cross between two pure breeds to create another 'breed'
> 
> ...


There may be more than three but I got so bored I've put them all on ignore. Why is crossbreed a random mix?... oh.. because you just said so to suit your argument (sorry, mistook that for an actual point)


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> There are ads like these all over the internet. Whether you choose to believe it or not is a different matter.


OK.. let's go with your version of the truth for a minute. Why can you call your dog what you want? but others can't?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> OK, maybe two. But *you* use the phrase "designer" because the newspapers etc. use it. It's fairly meaningless.
> 
> First time (you typing above) I've seen "designer cross" used but (there's a question here) what is actually wrong the phrase? KC breeds were designed, they even have a design specification (breed standard) yet when another dog is designed, you have an issue.


lol oh dear ere we go again!:hand:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> OK.. let's go with your version of the truth for a minute. Why can you call your dog what you want? but others can't?


I am not saying that. What I am saying is that the term designer is _often_ used to gain profit, to entice potential buyers.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> I am not saying that. What I am saying is that the term designer is _often_ used to gain profit, to entice potential buyers.


How does it do that? How is that different from saying "KC registered"?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> lol oh dear ere we go again!:hand:


... in the absence of a reasonable response........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry closing this one for now until someone has a chance to go through it


----------

